# 420 in seattle



## BobVila (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm getting ready, I tried as hard as I could 2 weeks now and no hookups, got the guy arested story. Will be chillin in the U district till I get my stuff hope you all have a merry 420 and are load by the time it comes. HAVE FUN!!!!!!!!!!

Grow coming soon.......


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome to Rollitup.


----------



## blzbob (Feb 19, 2009)

Welcome to Roll It Up Bob.


----------



## mitchclint (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey there local Pacific Norhtwesterner!


----------



## 2headedchan (Feb 20, 2009)

welcome my bro lives in port orchid


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Feb 21, 2009)

Welcome all.


----------



## Thanksfortheinfo (Feb 21, 2009)

Welcome, I am also from Washington

Good to see people from my region on here


----------



## mitchclint (Feb 23, 2009)

What parts of the state are you in? I'm down south in Vancouver...


----------



## pmpnsincprescoo (Feb 24, 2009)

welcome how u liking this shitty weather we got going on. lived all over the 253 area code


----------



## mitchclint (Feb 24, 2009)

This weather can stop any f**king time now...


----------



## Thanksfortheinfo (Feb 24, 2009)

Centeral washington - Yakima here


----------



## yamin (Feb 25, 2009)

hi... best of luck with ur grow


----------



## aftershock (Apr 17, 2012)

East side of the cascades here, Id go to Seattle if they were doing something big for 4/20.....I know all the dispensaries are having deals. Does anyone know of anything cool hapnin fo 420 or that weekend?


----------

